# Crappie Scale



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

What type of scale does everyone like when weighing crappie for tournament fishing, when every ounce counts. I know the bigger scales just aren't that accurate when it comes to tenths of ounces.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We use this one in the 15 lb model.

Seems to work well, weighs to two decimal places.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...es/104554080.uts&WTz_l=undefined;cat104554080


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

You just always catch big fish and don't worry about weighing them though....lol

Thanks for the information, might have to pick me up one of those.






Lundy said:


> We use this one in the 15 lb model.
> 
> Seems to work well, weighs to two decimal places.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...es/104554080.uts&WTz_l=undefined;cat104554080


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Just bought a kitchen scale that can get down into Grams. Has a 5 lb max limit. 40.00$


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I have a nice digital scale but if the battery is old it is not very accurate. I was thinking about getting the one that you can put a crappie on each side to see which is heavier. I believe Ying has one.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a culling beam I use that when bass fishing


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I also use a culling scale that I bought years ago for walleye tourneys. Fairly cheap, extremely easy to use, & very accurate.


----------

